# اخر صيحات الموضى



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ريت يعجبكم الموضوع



حفل زفاف الأخ سمرت على الاخت سمرتاية








بسبب ارتفاع اسعار الحيوانات الاليفة اترت لجر 

الخروف اللى عامل ذى بيض شم النسيم دة






اول سفينة فضاء افريقية حمولة اتنين راكب








جدوا وصحبه التانى بيلعبوا بلى ستيشن وحلقوا لتيتة






تيتة بعد ما اتحلقلها سلمت امرها لله وراحت تتمرجح






اخر موديل للمسدس النسائى سعة ستة اعيرة روج فى الخازنة الواحدة

لزوم اعلان الحرب على الرجالة






اخر موديل للماوس النسائي ايضاً لعدم اضاعة الوقت






سيارة الهوتوكوتو لصاحبها كوكو واوا






احدث سيارات لدكاترة الاسنان ها تكون بشكل دة







اتمنا يكون عجبكم الموضوع




صور
م
ن
ق
و
ل
ة



​


----------



## yerigagarin (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*ايه يا عم
انت بتجيب الحاجات الحلوه دي منين

*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

لا عجبانى عيون سمارتاية عنيها لونها حلو ​


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *ايه يا عم
> انت بتجيب الحاجات الحلوه دي منين
> 
> *​



دة من بعض ما عندكم

شكراً لك ياباشا

الرب يباركك

​


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> لا عجبانى عيون سمارتاية عنيها لونها حلو ​



يا فندم سمرتاية كلها تحت أمريك

ههههههههههههههههه شكراً ليكى على مشركتك

الرب يبارك حياتيك

​


----------



## red_pansy (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*لا حول الله لا يافرفوووووووور مش تسكت على نفسك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا حول الله لا يافرفوووووووور مش تسكت على نفسك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



يعنى ايه مش فاهم تهديد دة ولا ايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً يابانسي على مشركتك

الرب يحفظك

​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههه

روعة

خاصتا  السفينة الفضائية

ههههههههههههه

شكرا​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> يا ريت يعجبكم الموضوع
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا"
فراري
مشكور
سلام المسيح


----------



## sosana (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
جامدين موت بالذات المسدس النسائي و عربية دكاترة السنان 
ميرسي يا فريري
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Ferrari (16 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *هههههههه
> 
> روعة
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي على ذوقك يا باشا واذا كانت عجبتك السفينة 

ممكن ابعت لك تذكرة هدية هى بطلع رحلات شهرياً

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الرب يبارك مجهودك

​


----------



## Ferrari (16 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا"
> فراري
> مشكور
> سلام المسيح



شكراً خالص لك يا كليم

اسعدنى مرورك

الرب يبارك اعمالك

​


----------



## Ferrari (16 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> جامدين موت بالذات المسدس النسائي و عربية دكاترة السنان
> ميرسي يا فريري
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمة يا فندم مرسي ليكى على مشاركتك الجميلة


والتعليق الاجمل هههههههههههه

الرب يبارك حياتيك وخدمتِك

​


----------



## جيلان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*بامانة عباقرة*
*صعبوا عليا*​


----------



## nonaa (18 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوين اوى خاصتااااا
الاطفال الافارقه
 "مهما كان شدة الفقر وعدم وجود امكانيات بس اقل حاجه بتفرحهم "
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Ferrari (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بامانة عباقرة*
> *صعبوا عليا*​



مرسي خالص على مشاركتك اخت جيلان

الرب يباركِك

​


----------



## Ferrari (18 سبتمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> حلوين اوى خاصتااااا
> الاطفال الافارقه
> "مهما كان شدة الفقر وعدم وجود امكانيات بس اقل حاجه بتفرحهم "
> تسلم ايدك​



فعلاً عندِك حق أخت nonaa الأطفال دول مستحملين كتير 

ومع ذلك اقل شئ يبسطهم حقيقى

مرسي ليكى على مروريك اختنا العزيزة وعلى التعليق 

الرب يبارك حياتِك

​


----------



## red_pansy (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> يعنى ايه مش فاهم تهديد دة ولا ايه​
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> شكراً يابانسي على مشركتك​
> الرب يحفظك​


 
ايووووووووووووووووة تهديد دة يعنى لو مش عاجب مثلا :t30::t30:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خاف الله خاااااااااااااف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> يا ريت يعجبكم الموضوع
> 
> 
> 
> ...





جميل فراري جميل جدااااااا"
مشكور
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا ferrari عجبتنى اوى الموس دى بس انا هبص لايه انى استخدمها كموس ولا كمكياج هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ربنا يباركك على الحاجات الجامده دى​*


----------



## Ferrari (19 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> ايووووووووووووووووة تهديد دة يعنى لو مش عاجب مثلا :t30::t30:
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خاف الله خاااااااااااااف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هى حصلت للتهديد ماشي علية وعلى اعدائي :nunu0000::act23:هههههههههههههه

وانا بخاف الله بس فى ناس هنا مفترية نعمل فيها ايه:t9: اه وجدتها :01A0FF~139: 

​


----------



## red_pansy (19 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> هى حصلت للتهديد ماشي علية وعلى اعدائي :nunu0000::act23:هههههههههههههه​
> وانا بخاف الله بس فى ناس هنا مفترية نعمل فيها ايه:t9: اه وجدتها :01A0FF~139: ​


 
*يعنى هاتعمل اية هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :smil8::t9:*

*ولا تقدرررررررررررررر دا انا اللى دهنت الصوانى بالسمنة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

* اذا كنت انت وجدتها فا انا وجدت الاحسن :bomb::bomb::bomb:دة تريح على الاخرررررررررررررر :t30:*​


----------



## Ferrari (19 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> جميل فراري جميل جدااااااا"
> مشكور
> ​



مرسي يا كليم على ذوقك

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## Ferrari (19 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى يا ferrari عجبتنى اوى الموس دى بس انا هبص لايه انى استخدمها كموس ولا كمكياج هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك على الحاجات الجامده دى​*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي ليكى على المرور الجميل 

الرب يباركِك

​


----------



## Ferrari (19 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *يعنى هاتعمل اية هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :smil8::t9:*
> 
> *ولا تقدرررررررررررررر دا انا اللى دهنت الصوانى بالسمنة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> * اذا كنت انت وجدتها فا انا وجدت الاحسن :bomb::bomb::bomb:دة تريح على الاخرررررررررررررر :t30:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش بقولك ان فى ناس مفترية

هههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## red_pansy (22 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> مش بقولك ان فى ناس مفترية​
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
*تقصد مين هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :t9:*

*اكيد على نفسك وعلى العموم الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة :t30::t30:*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Ferrari (22 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *تقصد مين هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :t9:*
> 
> *اكيد على نفسك وعلى العموم الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة :t30::t30:*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا برضو يا مفترية :t30:هههههههههههههههههه

​


----------

